# rsync error con mkstemp

## samplemix

```
>>> Checking server timestamp ...

receiving incremental file list

timestamp.chk

Number of files: 1

Number of files transferred: 1

Total file size: 32 bytes

Total transferred file size: 32 bytes

Literal data: 32 bytes

Matched data: 0 bytes

File list size: 27

File list generation time: 0.013 seconds

File list transfer time: 0.000 seconds

Total bytes sent: 98

Total bytes received: 135

sent 98 bytes  received 135 bytes  51.78 bytes/sec

total size is 32  speedup is 0.14

receiving incremental file list

rsync: mkstemp "/usr/portage/net-zope/groups/.ChangeLog.fqI8pE" failed: Input/output error (5)

rsync: mkstemp "/usr/portage/net-zope/groups/.Manifest.OX2Zgn" failed: Input/output error (5)

rsync: mkstemp "/usr/portage/net-zope/groups/.groups-0.3.1.ebuild.jcyZ75" failed: Input/output error (5)

rsync: mkstemp "/usr/portage/net-zope/groups/.groups-0.3.2.ebuild.rlk7YO" failed: Input/output error (5)

rsync: mkstemp "/usr/portage/net-zope/groups/.metadata.xml.d961Sx" failed: Input/output error (5)

rsync: mkstemp "/usr/portage/net-zope/ldapuserfolder/.ChangeLog.wHODch" failed: Input/output error (5)

rsync: mkstemp "/usr/portage/net-zope/ldapuserfolder/.Manifest.LvCow0" failed: Input/output error (5)

rsync: mkstemp "/usr/portage/net-zope/ldapuserfolder/.ldapuserfolder-2.4.ebuild.j5GeQJ" failed: Input/output error (5)

rsync: mkstemp "/usr/portage/net-zope/ldapuserfolder/.ldapuserfolder-2.8.ebuild.LMy89s" failed: Input/output error (5)

rsync: mkstemp "/usr/portage/net-zope/ldapuserfolder/.metadata.xml.Llm7tc" failed: Input/output error (5)

rsync: mkstemp "/usr/portage/net-zope/plone4artistssite/.ChangeLog.vJVrPV" failed: Input/output error (5)

rsync: mkstemp "/usr/portage/net-zope/plone4artistssite/.Manifest.YExPaF" failed: Input/output error (5)

rsync: mkstemp "/usr/portage/net-zope/plone4artistssite/.metadata.xml.PaOxwo" failed: Input/output error (5)

rsync: mkstemp "/usr/portage/net-zope/plone4artistssite/.plone4artistssite-1.0.ebuild.DozjS7" failed: Input/output error (5)

rsync: mkstemp "/usr/portage/net-zope/plonecollectorng/.ChangeLog.5yuLeR" failed: Input/output error (5)

rsync: mkstemp "/usr/portage/net-zope/plonecollectorng/.Manifest.MzUkBA" failed: Input/output error (5)

rsync: mkstemp "/usr/portage/net-zope/plonecollectorng/.metadata.xml.bofXXj" failed: Input/output error (5)

rsync: mkstemp "/usr/portage/net-zope/plonecollectorng/.plonecollectorng-1.2.2.ebuild.v8hCk3" failed: Input/output error (5)

rsync: mkstemp "/usr/portage/net-zope/plonecollectorng/.plonecollectorng-1.2.3.ebuild.d2QjHM" failed: Input/output error (5)

rsync: mkstemp "/usr/portage/net-zope/plonecollectorng/.plonecollectorng-1.2.6.ebuild.6zTj8v" failed: Input/output error (5)

rsync: mkstemp "/usr/portage/net-zope/ploneerrorreporting/.ChangeLog.tiyxzf" failed: Input/output error (5)

rsync: mkstemp "/usr/portage/net-zope/ploneerrorreporting/.Manifest.sQVP0Y" failed: Input/output error (5)

rsync: mkstemp "/usr/portage/net-zope/ploneerrorreporting/.metadata.xml.NY3asI" failed: Input/output error (5)

rsync: mkstemp "/usr/portage/net-zope/ploneerrorreporting/.ploneerrorreporting-0.1.ebuild.q9rzTr" failed: Input/output error (5)

rsync: mkstemp "/usr/portage/net-zope/ploneerrorreporting/.ploneerrorreporting-0.11.ebuild.qUg1kb" failed: Input/output error (5)

rsync: mkstemp "/usr/portage/net-zope/propertyobject/.ChangeLog.0Xl3MU" failed: Input/output error (5)

rsync: mkstemp "/usr/portage/net-zope/propertyobject/.Manifest.AUVefE" failed: Input/output error (5)

rsync: mkstemp "/usr/portage/net-zope/propertyobject/.metadata.xml.NsbtHn" failed: Input/output error (5)

rsync: mkstemp "/usr/portage/net-zope/propertyobject/.propertyobject-1.3.3.ebuild.YgaK96" failed: Input/output error (5)

rsync: mkstemp "/usr/portage/net-zope/silva/.ChangeLog.fUdCXQ" failed: Input/output error (5)

rsync: mkstemp "/usr/portage/net-zope/silva/.Manifest.RRHyLA" failed: Input/output error (5)

rsync: mkstemp "/usr/portage/net-zope/silva/.metadata.xml.4YfAzk" failed: Input/output error (5)

rsync: mkstemp "/usr/portage/net-zope/silva/.silva-0.9.1.2.ebuild.lZdEn4" failed: Input/output error (5)

rsync: mkstemp "/usr/portage/net-zope/silva/.silva-1.0.2.ebuild.0NBKbO" failed: Input/output error (5)

rsync: mkstemp "/usr/portage/net-zope/silva/.silva-1.1-r1.ebuild.hqJVZx" failed: Input/output error (5)

rsync: mkstemp "/usr/portage/net-zope/silva/.silva-1.2.ebuild.SOUaOh" failed: Input/output error (5)

rsync: mkstemp "/usr/portage/net-zope/validation/.ChangeLog.TG8VG1" failed: Input/output error (5)

rsync: mkstemp "/usr/portage/net-zope/validation/.Manifest.VRe9zL" failed: Input/output error (5)

rsync: mkstemp "/usr/portage/net-zope/validation/.metadata.xml.9srstv" failed: Input/output error (5)

rsync: mkstemp "/usr/portage/net-zope/validation/.validation-1.3.0.11.ebuild.9L3Pmf" failed: Input/output error (5)

rsync: mkstemp "/usr/portage/net-zope/validation/.validation-1.3.0.ebuild.Ey8igZ" failed: Input/output error (5)

rsync: mkstemp "/usr/portage/net-zope/validation/.validation-1.3.1.ebuild.0ZcR9I" failed: Input/output error (5)

rsync: mkstemp "/usr/portage/net-zope/zc-buildout/.ChangeLog.10S54s" failed: Input/output error (5)

rsync: mkstemp "/usr/portage/net-zope/zc-buildout/.Manifest.ymGp0c" failed: Input/output error (5)

rsync: mkstemp "/usr/portage/net-zope/zc-buildout/.metadata.xml.umUQVW" failed: Input/output error (5)

rsync: mkstemp "/usr/portage/net-zope/zc-buildout/.zc-buildout-1.4.2.ebuild.VdzlRG" failed: Input/output error (5)

rsync: mkstemp "/usr/portage/net-zope/zc-buildout/.zc-buildout-1.4.3.ebuild.8Q6gNq" failed: Input/output error (5)

rsync: mkstemp "/usr/portage/net-zope/zc-lockfile/.ChangeLog.UukgJa" failed: Input/output error (5)

rsync: mkstemp "/usr/portage/net-zope/zc-lockfile/.Manifest.3eRiFU" failed: Input/output error (5)

rsync: mkstemp "/usr/portage/net-zope/zc-lockfile/.metadata.xml.dRZnBE" failed: Input/output error (5)

rsync: mkstemp "/usr/portage/net-zope/zc-lockfile/.zc-lockfile-1.0.0.ebuild.WcNKxo" failed: Input/output error (5)

rsync: mkstemp "/usr/portage/net-zope/zope-app-publisher/.ChangeLog.XMfIu8" failed: Input/output error (5)

rsync: mkstemp "/usr/portage/net-zope/zope-app-publisher/.Manifest.7lOjsS" failed: Input/output error (5)

rsync: mkstemp "/usr/portage/net-zope/zope-app-publisher/.metadata.xml.aTimqC" failed: Input/output error (5)

rsync: mkstemp "/usr/portage/net-zope/zope-app-publisher/.zope-app-publisher-3.10.1.ebuild.fXEtom" failed: Input/output error (5)

rsync: mkstemp "/usr/portage/net-zope/zope-browser/.ChangeLog.dgWHm6" failed: Input/output error (5)

rsync: mkstemp "/usr/portage/net-zope/zope-browser/.Manifest.qEc5kQ" failed: Input/output error (5)

rsync: mkstemp "/usr/portage/net-zope/zope-browser/.metadata.xml.6N3zjA" failed: Input/output error (5)

rsync: mkstemp "/usr/portage/net-zope/zope-browser/.zope-browser-1.2.ebuild.eloaik" failed: Input/output error (5)

rsync: mkstemp "/usr/portage/net-zope/zope-configuration/.ChangeLog.qkB0g4" failed: Input/output error (5)

rsync: mkstemp "/usr/portage/net-zope/zope-configuration/.Manifest.hR4YfO" failed: Input/output error (5)

rsync: mkstemp "/usr/portage/net-zope/zope-configuration/.metadata.xml.lvo8ey" failed: Input/output error (5)

rsync: mkstemp "/usr/portage/net-zope/zope-configuration/.zope-configuration-3.7.1.ebuild.sRzmei" failed: Input/output error (5)

rsync: mkstemp "/usr/portage/net-zope/zope-minmax/.ChangeLog.ho85h2" failed: Input/output error (5)

rsync: mkstemp "/usr/portage/net-zope/zope-minmax/.Manifest.OQiXlM" failed: Input/output error (5)

rsync: mkstemp "/usr/portage/net-zope/zope-minmax/.metadata.xml.M3TRpw" failed: Input/output error (5)

rsync: mkstemp "/usr/portage/net-zope/zope-minmax/.zope-minmax-1.1.2.ebuild.R5T4Ig" failed: Input/output error (5)

rsync: mkstemp "/usr/portage/net-zope/zope-schema/.ChangeLog.URfD20" failed: Input/output error (5)

rsync: mkstemp "/usr/portage/net-zope/zope-schema/.Manifest.KzZimL" failed: Input/output error (5)

rsync: mkstemp "/usr/portage/net-zope/zope-schema/.metadata.xml.hiw3Fv" failed: Input/output error (5)

rsync: mkstemp "/usr/portage/net-zope/zope-schema/.zope-schema-3.6.1.ebuild.TRqRZf" failed: Input/output error (5)

rsync: mkstemp "/usr/portage/net-zope/zope-security/.ChangeLog.aEcKj0" failed: Input/output error (5)

rsync: mkstemp "/usr/portage/net-zope/zope-security/.Manifest.4FoGDK" failed: Input/output error (5)

rsync: mkstemp "/usr/portage/net-zope/zope-security/.metadata.xml.MCmFXu" failed: Input/output error (5)

rsync: mkstemp "/usr/portage/net-zope/zope-security/.zope-security-3.7.2.ebuild.ijXMlf" failed: Input/output error (5)

rsync: mkstemp "/usr/portage/net-zope/zope-sendmail/.ChangeLog.zCH4JZ" failed: Input/output error (5)

rsync: mkstemp "/usr/portage/net-zope/zope-sendmail/.Manifest.jk9q8J" failed: Input/output error (5)

rsync: mkstemp "/usr/portage/net-zope/zope-sendmail/.metadata.xml.1ysQwu" failed: Input/output error (5)

rsync: mkstemp "/usr/portage/net-zope/zope-sendmail/.zope-sendmail-3.6.1.ebuild.Km8hVe" failed: Input/output error (5)

rsync: mkstemp "/usr/portage/net-zope/zope-sendmail/.zope-sendmail-3.7.1.ebuild.0mu5oZ" failed: Input/output error (5)

rsync: mkstemp "/usr/portage/net-zope/zwiki/.ChangeLog.UdsL2K" failed: Input/output error (5)

rsync: mkstemp "/usr/portage/net-zope/zwiki/.Manifest.YoQBGw" failed: Input/output error (5)

rsync: mkstemp "/usr/portage/net-zope/zwiki/.metadata.xml.2Uiyki" failed: Input/output error (5)

rsync: mkstemp "/usr/portage/net-zope/zwiki/.zwiki-0.37.ebuild.ZyQxY3" failed: Input/output error (5)

rsync: mkstemp "/usr/portage/net-zope/zwiki/.zwiki-0.40.ebuild.79GACP" failed: Input/output error (5)

rsync: mkstemp "/usr/portage/net-zope/zwiki/.zwiki-0.42.ebuild.cJ5HgB" failed: Input/output error (5)

rsync: mkstemp "/usr/portage/net-zope/zwiki/.zwiki-0.44.ebuild.iEwSUm" failed: Input/output error (5)

rsync: mkstemp "/usr/portage/net-zope/zwiki/.zwiki-0.45.ebuild.cde6y8" failed: Input/output error (5)

rsync: mkstemp "/usr/portage/net-zope/zwiki/.zwiki-0.48.ebuild.zwNndU" failed: Input/output error (5)

Number of files: 134027

Number of files transferred: 89

Total file size: 180339479 bytes

Total transferred file size: 72656 bytes

Literal data: 72656 bytes

Matched data: 0 bytes

File list size: 3313433

File list generation time: 0.359 seconds

File list transfer time: 0.000 seconds

Total bytes sent: 22391

Total bytes received: 3446203

sent 22391 bytes  received 3446203 bytes  21085.68 bytes/sec

total size is 180339479  speedup is 51.99

rsync error: some files/attrs were not transferred (see previous errors) (code 23) at main.c(1505) [generator=3.0.6]

>>> Exceeded PORTAGE_RSYNC_RETRIES: 3
```

Alguien sabe que se hace en estos casos?

EDIT: Lo que hice fue eliminar

rm -rf /usr/portage/net-zope/

y emerger denuevo..no se si esa es la solución!

----------

## quilosaq

emerge portage

----------

## natxoblogg

No puedes hacer eso!!, te has cargado una rama del arbol portage!!.

reemerge portage.

----------

## samplemix

De hecho eso hice varias veces, emerge portage, al eliminar ese directorio pude denuevo terminar correctamente el emerge --sync, en todo caso no es mayor problema si me he cargado una rama, porque estoy con vmware y puedo volver a un punto anterior.. 

Varias veces me aparece eso.

```
>>> Starting retry 3 of 3 with rsync://rsync.namerica.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

>>> Checking server timestamp ...

rsync: getaddrinfo: rsync.namerica.gentoo.org 873: Temporary failure in name resolution

rsync error: error in socket IO (code 10) at clientserver.c(124) [receiver=3.0.6]

>>> Exceeded PORTAGE_RSYNC_RETRIES: 3
```

```
# ping -c 3 www.gentoo.org

ping: unknown host www.gentoo.org
```

Ejecute.

```
# mirrorselect -s4 -D -H -o >> /etc/make.conf

# mirrorselect -i -o >> /etc/make.conf

# mirrorselect -i -r -o >> /etc/make.conf
```

Y hago un 

```
# /etc/init.d/net.eth0 restart

 * Stopping eth0

 *   Bringing down eth0

 *     Stopping dhcpcd on eth0 ...                                                                       [ ok ]

 *     Shutting down eth0 ...                                                                            [ ok ]

 * Starting eth0

 *   Bringing up eth0

 *     dhcp

 *       Running dhcpcd ...

eth0: dhcpcd 4.0.15 starting

eth0: broadcasting for a lease

eth0: timed out

eth0: trying to use old lease in `/var/lib/dhcpcd/dhcpcd-eth0.lease'

eth0: checking 169.254.78.49 is available on attached networks

eth0: using IPv4LL address 169.254.78.49                                                                 [ ok ]

 *       eth0 received address 169.254.78.49/16
```

Si copie resolv.conf

```
# cp -L /etc/resolv.conf /mnt/gentoo/etc/
```

Y también instale en su momento.

```
# emerge dhcpcd 
```

```
# nano -w /etc/conf.d/hostname

HOSTNAME="user"

# nano -w /etc/conf.d/net

config_eth0=( "dhcp" )

rc-update add net.eth0 default

# nano -w /etc/hosts

127.0.0.1       localhost user     
```

http://developer.mindtouch.com/Deki/FAQ/Troubleshooting/How_do_I...Troubleshoot_%27Temporary_failure_in_name_resolution%27%3F

```
nano /etc/resolv.conf
```

Reinicio y me aparece esto.

```
/dev/sda3: Superblock last mount time is in the future

/dev/sda3: UNEXPECTED INCONSISTENCY: Run fsck MANUALLY:

(i.e. without -a or -p options)
```

Y aparecen interminables errores con el fsck y ahora ni siquiera me acepta la contraseña en 

Give root password for maintenance 

(or type Control-D to continue):

No es primera vez que me pasa, lo del lease se soluciona luego de un tiempo, pero lo de la INCONSISTENCIA, no se como se soluciona, la vez pasada que lo instale me paso lo mismo, todo perfecto por un tiempo y luego de usarla harto, comienzas lo problemas  :Sad: 

Entonces lo que hice fue ir a /SnowLeopard/Users/Documents/Virtual Machines

y sobre Gentoo 2.6.x kernel 64-bit.vmwarevm

Show Package Contents

y abrir Other Linux 2.6.x kernel 64-bit.vmx con el editor de texto y añadir 

bios.forceSetupOnce = "TRUE"

Entonces cambio en la Bios para arrancar con el CD/DVD con la install-amd64-minimal en Settings > Removable Devices > CDs &DVDs

y ejecuto

```
fsck -t ext3 /dev/sda3
```

Y ahora si los inumerables errores..inode yes/No etc..esta vez eran pocos comparados con los de la vez anterior que superaban las 3 cifras.

reinicio

Luego puedo llegar al login, 

SOLUCIONADO ESO.

pero me aparece esto

```
# /etc/init.d/net.eth0 restart

 * Starting eth0

 *   Bringing up eth0

 *     dhcp

 *       network interface eth0 does not exist

 *       Please verify hardware or kernel module (driver)                 [ !! ]

```

elimino rm /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules 

reinicio y lo mismo.

```
# emerge --sync

Notice: [Errno -3] Temporary failure in name resolution

>>> Starting rsync with rsync://rsync.samerica.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage...

>>> Checking server timestamp ...

rsync: getaddrinfo: rsync.samerica.gentoo.org 873: Temporary failure in name resolution

rsync error: error in socket IO (code 10) at clientserver.c(124) [receiver=3.0.6]

>>> Retrying...
```

Last edited by samplemix on Sun Jan 31, 2010 1:27 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## quilosaq

Para el problema de /dev/sda3 tendrás que arrancar la máquina desde otro dispositivo como por ejemplo un linux live-cd y reparar (fsck si es una partición ext2 o ext3) la partición.

Los errores de rsync ocurren simplemente porque la interfaz de red no esta pudiendo obtener una configuración de ningún servidor dhcp. Es posible que si la máquina es virtual esté configurada como si estubiera en una red aislada.

----------

## samplemix

 *quilosaq wrote:*   

> Para el problema de /dev/sda3 tendrás que arrancar la máquina desde otro dispositivo como por ejemplo un linux live-cd y reparar (fsck si es una partición ext2 o ext3) la partición.

 

Ya solucione eso, arriba coloque todos los pasos.

 *quilosaq wrote:*   

> Los errores de rsync ocurren simplemente porque la interfaz de red no esta pudiendo obtener una configuración de ningún servidor dhcp. Es posible que si la máquina es virtual esté configurada como si estubiera en una red aislada.

 

Tengo ip dinamica y estoy detrás de un router.

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/home-router-howto.xml

Logre conectarme..pero solo con NAT, alguna sugerencia para el bridge? La verdad es que hace un rato lo había intentado con NAT y tampoco se conectaba..y lo otro es que si me he podido conectar también anteriormente con bridge sin ninguna configuración adicional  :Shocked: 

Gracias.

----------

